# Illinois



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

*American Pollination Service*

Currently booking for Northern Illinois, Northern Indiana, Southern Wisconsin and Southern Michigan. Fees vary by crop and location.

Strong hives, experianced beekeeper.

American Polllination
Saint Joseph, MI 49085

[email protected]


----------



## linesman75 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Herrin Prairie Honey*

I offer pollenation in the southern Illinois area. You can reach Chris Cornell of Herrin Prairie Honey at 618-942 5056 or 618-925-4784.

[email protected]


----------



## peterbeekeep (Nov 18, 2009)

Hansen Honey Co.
Box 596
Ashkum IL 60911
815 341 0248

www.hansen-honey.com

Pollination


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

